# Zymol Field glaze - new green bottles



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there,

I´ve got my new Field Glaze bottles from the states today. These are now green colored and have a better sprayer. Is there sth. new inside? Or only the packages?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm sure the product is exactly the same and it's just the new bottles.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Same stuff just a much better bottle IMO. Dont like the finger pump bottles as it makes my fingers hurt when doing a large car. New bottles are so much better.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think so. Better handling bottles and sprayers.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

New product inside too - now 21% Carnauba sap, the previous one was 14%.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

For real? Nice to know. Will try it out when the winter will be over...


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> New product inside too - now 21% Carnauba sap, the previous one was 14%.


Now that I did not know. When I emailed Zymol they said same stuff different bottle.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

agpatel said:


> Now that I did not know. When I emailed Zymol they said same stuff different bottle.


That was my understanding as well tbh.

Can I call for some clarification on this please:

1) Field Glaze in old style clear 'flask' finger pump - 14% or 21%?

2) Field Glaze in new green sprayer bottle - 14% or 21%?

People need to know what they're buying and it seems there's a little confusion here?

:thumb:


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Field Glaze always had 21% carnauba. Only Detail Spray had less carnauba


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

atomicfan said:


> Field Glaze always had 21% carnauba. Only Detail Spray had less carnauba


Not quite correct I'm afraid - yes Detail Spray has always had less carnauba content that Field Glaze, but I've got a Zymol user manual dating back about 6 years in front of me now and it states that FG has "13% carnauba sap". I used to use a lot of this at about that time (in the original 'Pocket Flask' finger pump sprayer). So it's not always had 21%.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Viper said:


> That was my understanding as well tbh.
> 
> Can I call for some clarification on this please:
> 
> ...


I've just had a look at my (new) Zymol manual, and the latest Field Glaze contains 21%.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

What bottle did you have and is the fg a us or uk version?

I have a bottle from 2005 and it contains 21% carnauba


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all,

The new green bottle does contain an increase in Carnauba, from 13% to 21%, The improved formula was in a small batch of the clear bottles also but if you have a green bottle you will have the new formula.

IIRC all the resellers have stock of the new product, not the old. So if you are purchasing now you will be getting the new product.

The trigger spray is a great improvement, this is also now on the Wheel Wax Coat bottles, and Brite Wheel Cleaner changed to an improved trigger spray some time last year.

Hope that helps!

Becky


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

> The trigger spray is a great improvement, this is also now on the Wheel Wax Coat bottles, and Brite Wheel Cleaner changed to an improved trigger spray some time last year.


For Zymol definately as i tend to use more then double as with the old ones.

Do you have some of the old botlles or spritzers in stock?

Not the 1. version, i mean the second with the better spray head


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

The Schpritzer bottles that we have are unfortunately the old style with the finger push spray, we don't as yet have these with trigger sprays, but i will put a request in to the factory to perhaps produce these.

Becky


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

atomicfan said:


> Do you have some of the old botlles or spritzers in stock?
> 
> Not the 1. version, i mean the second with the better spray head


Not meaning to high jack this thread , but you can IIRC put this head directly on to the old style Zymol bottles and get what you're after :thumb:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,88,toView_541.html


----------

